# How do you nail tin?



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

With each side edge turned down, or up? I am in the process of nailing tin to an equipment shed. The tin is used, is 26 1/2" wide and various lengths from 8' to 12'. Both sides of each sheet turns down at the beginning (or end) of each corrugation. So when laying the sheets, should the edges turn up?, or down? 

B


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Down, down, definitely down. Rib up, edge down.


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks Dalek.

Can you say why the edges should be turned down?


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Harder for the wind to get under them, and if the edges are turned up you'll get some moisture running down that rib under the other sheet and sitting there. Edges down = water all going to the valley and down the roof.


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

Makes perfect sense. Thanks a lot

B


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Can you say why the edges should be turned down?


Each piece is supposed to overlap the previous piece, and having the edges down keeps the water out



> How do you *nail* tin?


You *CAN *use nails, but screws are much stronger, and will seal better


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Down overlapped and screwed, no matter if its security rib (etc.) or old style corregated waves


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Edges down and "lipped" into each other. Whatever you use (nail or screw) to secure it, I would suggest you coat each of those spots with some good, firm roofing tar.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Edges down and nailed or screwed on top of the ridges, not in the valleys on corrugated. On the flats on high rib with screws....James


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

We had some "used" aluminum siding of different sizes that David created the PC roof with; and since some of it had been damaged, even had holes in it, David had to attach it to the flats wherever it permitted, even had to rivet parts of it together. (I had the job of tarring and, when it came those lengthy rainy spells, I went out to check on it. All good...knock on wood!)


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the helpful advice. I have a friend who does construction, and he installs tin with the edges down, and nails it in the valleys with rubber grommet nails. He also stated that method would work great for the type of shed I was building. For a home roof, nails or screws on the peaks is preferred.

Thoughts?

B


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the helpful advice. I have a friend who does construction, and he installs tin with the edges down, and nails it in the valleys with rubber grommet nails. He also stated that method would work great for the type of shed I was building. For a home roof, nails or screws on the peaks is preferred.

Thoughts?

B


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Screws with the rubber washer under the head are the way to go. No other sealant is needed. Don't mash them down too hard, just compress the rubber a little.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

How long do those rubber washers last in the hot summer sun?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> How long do those rubber washers last in the hot summer sun?


Years if you don't tear them up by screwing them down too tight


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

Years as in "2" years? Or years as in "20" years?

B


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

20+ on my roof at least


----------



## Bentley (Jul 10, 2008)

That's good to know Ross. 

Thanks

B


----------

